# [EVDL] J1772 Inlet Pins -- crimp or solder?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I've dealt with Rush of TucsonEV a few times. Did not have any issues at all.
Seems like a nice guy. His pricing is rather fair, as well. You can always
get similar stuff from ebay but in my experience it won't be done as nicely
and you can't get any assemblies like you can from Rush.

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/J1772-Inlet-Pins-crimp-or-solder-tp3956536p3960649.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Cory,

I just finished making an adapter with Tuscon EV's j-1772 female socket. I
would not recommend crimping. There is a cover that slips over the rear of
the pins and it's a tight fit. Crimping would probably make it impossible
to reassemble. I just soldered them and it worked great. Used a propane
torch to make sure I had enough heat and used soldering flux paste.

Jim

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/J1772-Inlet-Pins-crimp-or-solder-tp3956536p3961603.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> valerun wrote:
> > I've dealt with Rush of TucsonEV a few times. Did not have any issues at all.
> 
> No problem with Rush here either. I don't know about the margins but I
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The one I have like that is designed for thin tube ground wire crimps. It
will absolutely not crimp the J1772 thick wall pins. (In the plug from the
supplier mentioned above.) Tried it with a larger ratcheting crimper,
eventually had to break out the 350W solder gun.



> Cory Cross <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Hi Roland,
> >
> ...


----------

